# Jagervikings fattie throwdown entry #2



## jagerviking (Apr 29, 2009)

I give to you: The chicken parm fattie

The ingredients:

over 1 lb sweet italian sausage
ricotta cheese
chopped garlic
fresh basil leaves
tarragon
oregano
italian seasoning
chicken
pancetta
marinara sause
mozarella cheese
parmesan cheese


began by pounding out some chicken breast, then cut into strips, egg wash, bread crumbs, and lightly pan fried the chicken.


then mixed the ricotta with garlic, tarragon, oregano, italian seasoning and parmesan.


 added fresh basil.


Added the chicken.


topped with mozerella.


rolled


Wrapped in pancetta


Onto the traeger.


While the fattie was cooking, I made my marinara. Can of crushed tomato, can of stewed tomatos, fresh basil, tarragon, oregano, italian seasoning, and some sugar.


fattie is done!




Plated slice with some cheese ravioli and sweet italian sausage.


covered it all in marinara and mozerella



into the broiler for a few seconds.


dinner is served!


B.B.Q warrior LOVED it !! 


one last view of the internals of the chicken parm fattie.



This fattie was unreal, I will do this one again many times over!

Thank you for checkin out my chicken parm fattie.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Apr 29, 2009)

That looks great !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## uncle_lar (Apr 29, 2009)

that truely looks delicious! 
I love the way you plated it and gave it a 
broiler kiss. points to you!!


----------



## bigtrain74 (Apr 29, 2009)

WOW!!! That looked unbelievably great! I WANT ONE!!!


----------



## the dude abides (Apr 29, 2009)

That is a great looking fattie!  Love the ingredients.  Great picts.
You get points from me for this baby!


----------



## rivet (Apr 29, 2009)

That, my friend Jager, is a thing of immense beauty and flavor. You have outdone yourself with this fattie. Loved the fresh basil and ricotta mozz mix...and then wrapped in pancetta! Yowza!

I have no idea how they are gonna come up with a winner for the spring fattie throwdown.....with choices like this, near impossible.

Excellent!


----------



## reichl (Apr 29, 2009)

I just drooled all over my desk


----------



## wutang (Apr 29, 2009)

That is great. I love chicken parm. Awesome.


----------



## straightupnobs (Apr 29, 2009)

I gotta say this is my favorite so far........ hmmmm , i may have to throw my hat in the ring next week . i got all week off to plan out my Cinco De Mayo Fatty ( i always take a weeks vacation the week of my b-day which i may 5th) . I'd give points but they seem to have went away
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .


----------



## grothe (Apr 29, 2009)

That's great....my stomach is growlin now!!


----------



## btircuit (Apr 29, 2009)

Man I gotta tell ya... I just had nice lunch and after lookin at that... I am hungry again!
Well done my friend!

Definitely on my to do list.


----------



## jaye220 (Apr 29, 2009)

Very, very nice.  I love chicken parms and I love fatties...can't wait to try this one.  Points for sure.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Apr 29, 2009)

Man you make some great looking fatties.  Nice job


----------



## azrocker (Apr 29, 2009)

Great fattie! How can one ever decide a winner they are all so good and this one....well it is right up there! *POINTS!*


----------



## werdwolf (Apr 29, 2009)

*OH YA! That thing looks incredible! *


----------



## bbq engineer (Apr 29, 2009)

SIMPLY AWESOME!


----------



## swinging meat (Apr 30, 2009)

But this my friend takes the cake, it makes me hungry just looking at it.

Great post.


----------



## werdwolf (May 2, 2009)

Well I gave this a try with a few changes.

Skipped the breading (I'm allergic to wheat)
mixed 1 1/2 each of sweet Italian and hot Italian (made 2 from this)

Threw a little Shiraz into the Marinara.

I Liked it, but should have gone a little heavier than I did on the seasonings in the Ricotta cheese.

I will do this again. 

My First Bacon weave also.  Could not find Pancetta or Prosciutto in town.  Will have to plan ahead more and get some.


----------



## jagerviking (May 3, 2009)

how did it look sliced?  I went heavy on the ricotta seasonings, due to the fact ricotta can sometimes be bland. Looks great though, see the cheese bubbling thru the bacon!!!!  Mmmmmmm 

By the way, thank you for trying it out, I feel kinda honored!


----------



## richoso1 (May 3, 2009)

Congrats on that FATTY. I know you had the best meal in Henderson. Points to you for all the flavoring.


----------



## pantherfan83 (May 4, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## mcmelik (May 7, 2009)

Nice looking Fattie. I like the extra touch putting it in the oven with more cheese looking gooooooood


----------

